# My adopted puppies breed



## mahdi (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey everybody! 

This is my first post here, and I do hope I didn't make a mistake by posting at the wrong place.

About a month and half ago, I adopt two puppies form a shelter. They were 5, and 8 weeks old at that time. Unfortunately I had not any dog before and wasn't in the community of dog lovers too much. From breeds, just know Akita, Husky, Shepherd and some other famous pure breeds, but not mixes.

So, if you can help me find the breed of my puppies, it would be great! 

I have posted some pictures of them in facebook, but if it is not suitable for anyone, please let me know and I'll post some pictures here. Here is the album link in facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.134915933271569.26474.100002594898749&type=1

In the pictures they would be on or about 3 months old.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Only a guess.....some sort of Collie or herding dog/ Shepherd I see. Definitely some German Shepherd IMO. Hello and Welcome also!  By the way, they are adorable puppies!


----------



## mahdi (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Abbylynn! 

Yeah! They're really lovely!

I searched a bit and I found that Border Collie more seems to my puppies! Also my mother already guessed they would be mix of German Shepherd!! 

But what about they're hands (front legs?!!)? it's formed not very straight and usual. You can see this in the pictures. Is it about their breed? All five puppies were same. But I've never seen any German Shepherd like this, or even in Collie breed pictures I can't see such legs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow........I see what you mean about their front legs. They almost seem to keep their elbows out as they sit like a bulldog maybe? I have no clue about this. I wish someone else could answer this for you. I too am curious about their front legs. ..still,.......they are cute as buttons !


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

A vet would need to confirm what I see about their front legs, but I believe it is something (of course the name slipped my tongue) that is common in large breed dogs where the tendons grow at different rates causing the legs to bow in strange ways. It resolves itself 95% of the time as they mature.
The darker one in certainly a shepherd mix (most likely a German Shepherd, although if you told me it was a Malinois I would not find myself shocked).
The lighter one appears to have absolutely no collie in it. I would not rule out border collie or even the tiniest touch of Aussie (less than 1/4). I think it will be easier to tell when it is bigger, however my best guess is that it a herding dog mixed with a breed that has a more square jaw.


----------



## mahdi (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Abbylynn! Yes, they sit like a bulldog! I really like that style, specially for Sally (the darker one), who seems a German Shepherd (or a Shepherd mix)! But, as it's a bit unusual I still worried about them. 

Hey synrgy501! Thank you very much for the information. I will show it to a vet very soon and then will let you know what he said. But, I am not 100% trusted to just a vet. I hope others give me more information and ideas about their legs.

For Susan (the lighter one) I still looking for some guides or guesses about her breed!

Also yesterday, when I went for a walk with puppies out, I just see a beautiful loving puppy who people playing with her in the street. I just touched her and playing a bit, and then she start following us and after a minute I picked her and now she is in our flat! So, I have three puppies! I would post her pictures here soon. I think she is (or a mix of) Yorkshire Terrier. She looks about 8 weeks, but I'm not sure. Unfortunately she didn't ate normally 'till yesterday night, but I hope she will be better soon.

(I newly moved here in Armenia/Yerevan. Here there is plenty of dogs living in streets. I read on news that the government kills 70,000 dogs each year just in Yerevan. People usually like these dogs and dogs also live peacefully close the people, but even if the government didn't killed them, they would killed in fights or even from lack of food. Just a few days ago my puppies had their 2nd vaccination and the vet said to me that it is dangerous for them to touch other dogs. But, I still couldn't leave that puppy in the streets. Now, I just keep her in another room, just dedicated to her. But, today I just let all puppies play together, just to find out how they can live together? So, anyone think it would make problems for any of these puppies? If it is entirely different question with long answers, I can post another thread.)


----------

